# Unscrewable screws?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all. I'm trying to build some sort of bike security system in my garage so that I have something relatively secure to lock my bikes to.

I've read about putting a ring in the concrete floor and putting a chain on that, but it seems like a lot of work (and I don't know how to do it). Someone suggested to me that I can get wood screws that have removable heads. Ie you screw a metal plate/ring to the wall, remove the screw heads and that will be difficult for someone to remove.

Does anyone know about this? I'm also thinking that putting some type of epoxy in the screw head will accomplish the same thing.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Aside: this should be an entertaining thread ...


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

You can buy a hinged padlock latch that you put the screws in then the flap covers the screws when closed and lock is in place. I think this would do the trick. As you suggested, you could also get an eye-bolt on a flange and secure it to the floor with power loads but that is probably more work if you don't already have the gear. You could also secure it with Tapcon hex head bolts which not to many people would be carrying around with them. Good luck.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Epoxy would be fine. I'd caution you about over thinking this one. Look for the weakest link. It isn't going to be what you fasten to the wall/floor, it's going to be what you fasten the bike to the wall/floor with. An angle grinder and a few minutes will take care of nearly all your plans.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

uptoolate said:


> You can buy a hinged padlock latch that you put the screws in then the flap covers the screws when closed and lock is in place. I think this would do the trick.


Ahhh, that might be an idea.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Some years back a buddy of mine had his bike chained to wall mounted bolts in his garage......can't recall exactly how it went, but I believe the thieves removed the front wheel then revolved the rest of the bike which unscrewed the bolt....they left the front wheel and took the remainder of the bike, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Epoxy would be fine. I'd caution you about over thinking this one. Look for the weakest link. It isn't going to be what you fasten to the wall/floor, it's going to be what you fasten the bike to the wall/floor with. An angle grinder and a few minutes will take care of nearly all your plans.


Good point. I'm definitely looking not to overdo it. 

Last fall both my bikes were stolen from the garage. I didn't have them locked to anything at all, since I assumed locking the garage was safe enough. However, I suspect that I forgot to lock the door and someone took them. I'm guessing some people make a habit of checking for open sheds/garages etc.

My new bike isn't overly expensive ($900), so I just want to make it not easy to steal.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

buy a 5 dollar sign saying-beware of dog and a 3 dollar water dish as a prop to accompany it.
I second using lag bolts instead of screws(hexagon) if you go with what you want
another idea is installing a motion sensor flood light


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Four Pillars said:


> I'm guessing some people make a habit of checking for open sheds/garages etc.


If it is easily accessible, for sure. I once saw a guy checking car doors on my street. Had the car searched (presumably for cash or stuff which is easy to sell) the year before when my girlfriend forgot to lock the doors. It happens all the time and I imagine the odds of being caught are low.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I secure my ATV with a ring in the concrete floor and a heavy chain and lock. However, I also have a lightweight cable lock that I also use both in the garage and in the bush. The lock is very convenient and light weight with about a 6 foot cable and more important, if the cable is cut it sets off a very loud alarm contained in the lock. Very convenient and I'm pretty sure the alarm would chase anyone away quickly. Ordered it from somewhere in the states.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a direct answer to your question, but my bike piece-of-mind comes from Pinhead bolts on my hubs and seat post- stops anyone from stealing your wheels or seat- a HUGE problem in JunkyCouver. TOTALLY worth the coin.

http://www.mec.ca/product/5021-914/pinhead-wheelsseatpost-lock-3-pack/


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

frase said:


> ...The lock is very convenient and light weight with about a 6 foot cable and more important, if the cable is cut it sets off a very loud alarm contained in the lock...


Do you have a brand name for that? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Barwelle said:


> Do you have a brand name for that? Sounds like a good idea.


Ditto- who makes it??


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

rikk said:


> Aside: this should be an entertaining thread ...


 .... LOL! On a serious note,



> *Four Pillars:* I'm guessing *some people make a habit* *of checking for open sheds/garages etc.
> *
> My new bike isn't overly *expensive ($900), *so I just want to make it not easy to steal.


 ... I think stealing from your garage is the lesser of the bigger evil of a house break and enter which will make a burglar's day (full-time job, not habit). Lots of opportunities for that in this big city of TO. 

Btw, that $900 bike is not exactly cheap - could be someone's entire wage for the week or only mode of transportation. Never mind about taking the time out to replace or secure them. Even putting in an insurance claim would be a hassle. 

Some of the tips provided here to secure your bikes are very good. Hope they don't ever ever get stolen again. Good luck.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Some years back a buddy of mine had his bike chained to wall mounted bolts in his garage......can't recall exactly how it went, but I believe the thieves removed the front wheel then revolved the rest of the bike which unscrewed the bolt....they left the front wheel and took the remainder of the bike, if I recall correctly.


That would be funny to see a thief trying to peddle a single wheel expensive bike as a unicycle.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Good point. I'm definitely looking not to overdo it.
> 
> Last fall both my bikes were stolen from the garage. I didn't have them locked to anything at all, since I assumed locking the garage was safe enough. However, I suspect that I forgot to lock the door and someone took them. I'm guessing some people make a habit of checking for open sheds/garages etc.
> 
> My new bike isn't overly expensive ($900), so I just want to make it not easy to steal.


You can get motorcycle security locks and cables that are reasonably theft proof but pricey. I guess if you have that "hog" (Harley Davidson) in your garage, 
you would take all sorts of precautions including a steel pad cemented into the garage with tamper proof bolts in floor to keep "the Bros" from stealing your ride. 
But in most cases it's just the junkies, and I doubt they would carry an angle grinder. because you would have to plug it in somewhere too.

Here is a low cost security lock that would discourage the bike thieves.
http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/10980326/d/motorcycle-cable-locks

and if you are really paranoid..here is a motorcyle alarm lock..
http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/18784/i/bully-alarm-lock-with-pager

and these are probably what you are looking for in tamper proof fastners to fasten that steel plate to the concrete floor...although the folder over hasp lock (like another poster suggested) is propably all you need. The only caution is that you get a heavy duty hasp and a heavy duty lock on the hasp. 
BTW..Never use high school locker combo lock..thieves can break those very easily with a large screwdriver .
http://www.losspreventionfasteners.com/store/products/tork-bolts/

http://www.losspreventionfasteners.com/products/security-screws/


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> and these are probably what you are looking for in tamper proof fastners to fasten that steel plate to the concrete floor...although the folder over hasp lock (like another poster suggested) is propably all you need. The only caution is that you get a heavy duty hasp and a heavy duty lock on the hasp.
> BTW..Never use high school locker combo lock..thieves can break those very easily with a large screwdriver .
> http://www.losspreventionfasteners.com/store/products/tork-bolts/
> 
> http://www.losspreventionfasteners.com/products/security-screws/


Good suggestions. Question - that tork-bolt with the head that comes off. What do you install that in? Will it work in wood or is the idea that it goes into something solid like concrete?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> That would be funny to see a thief trying to peddle a single wheel expensive bike as a unicycle.


We figure he/they might've had additional utilitarian vehicular transportation. :biggrin:


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re Cable Alarm*

The alarm and lock combo is called "Alarm It" and the website is Alarmlocks.com. Its great for things like bikes, ATV's, trailers, BBQ's, and anything you wish to secure in your yard (or campsite) that you do not wish stolen.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Good suggestions. Question - that tork-bolt with the head that comes off. What do you install that in? Will it work in wood or is the idea that it goes into something solid like concrete?


I haven't used these, but I expect from the fine thread on these bolts, you would need the matching nut with the correct thread pitch which would have to be cemented in a pre-drilled hole using a large concrete drill bit and probably a hefty drill. It would be a lot of work to install 4 bolts though. Seems like overkill for just a bicycle.
Why not just nail a 3/4 plywood plate to the garage wall 2x4s with ardox (spiral 3 inch nails) and then attach one of these folding heavy duty hasp locks . With a heavy duty Master
lock, you lock up the hasp hinge and run your bicycle steel cable through the Master Lock. 
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/heavy-duty-hasp
Ok, this your garage right? So the thieves would have to carry a big hammer, and portable angle grinder to defeat the locking mechanism


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> I haven't used these, but I expect from the fine thread on these bolts, you would need the matching nut with the correct thread pitch which would have to be cemented in a pre-drilled hole using a large concrete drill bit and probably a hefty drill. It would be a lot of work to install 4 bolts though. Seems like overkill for just a bicycle.
> Why not just nail a 3/4 plywood plate to the garage wall 2x4s with ardox (spiral 3 inch nails) and then attach one of these folding heavy duty hasp locks . With a heavy duty Master
> lock, you lock up the hasp hinge and run your bicycle steel cable through the Master Lock.
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Hardware/page.aspx?p=56390&cat=3,52928&ap=1
> ...


I think you are right.

I bought a hasp last night which I can attach to the wall along with a security chain (covered in plastic). I'm going to try that for 2 bikes and see how it goes.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> Btw, that $900 bike is not exactly cheap - could be someone's entire wage for the week ..


Agreed - it's a lot of money. What I meant was that it's not considered an overly expensive bike in the bike world. Entry level road bike to be exact. 

I know a number of people who have bikes in the $2,000 to $3,500 range and some even higher than that. Now that is expensive!!!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Four Pillars said:


> However, I suspect that I forgot to lock the door and someone took them.


I would look at this as the first point for anti-theft. 
1> Automatic locking door knob, if you're prone to forget to lock it.
2> Motion activated lights inside and/or outside.
3> Motion activated sound device (e.g. makes beeps for a few seconds like a security system has been activated)

Giving thieves time inside your garage is a bad thing, it's the first thing you want to stop. Of course a real security system would be better but at a much higher cost.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

A few of these signs in open view can at least explain to the thief that there may be a cost to his/her bad behaviour.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Four Pillars said:


> I know a number of people who have bikes in the $2,000 to $3,500 range and some even higher than that. Now that is expensive!!!


Was in a bike shop about 12 years ago.....they had a titanium model on sale for $9,000...regular price $12,000.....wow, it was soooo light....I wanted one, but didn't buy it.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Was in a bike shop about 12 years ago.....they had a titanium model on sale for $9,000...regular price $12,000.....wow, it was soooo light....I wanted one, but didn't buy it.


That is something you wouldn't want stolen. How would you even protect yourself from theft outside?
here's what could happen to bikes that get stolen, with the front wheel left behind...it's a new fad..called a "half bike"..:biggrin:
All they need is to steal the wheels off a shopping cart..lots of those around. 
in.reuters.com/video/2014/04/08/halfbike-brings-minimalist-approach-for?videoId=306019721&videoChannel=104


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Slightly OT : someone recently asked me why I drive standard and without thinking about it, I said, "theft prevention." 

Back on-topic : we need to figure this shizz out for our own house, so I appreciate this thread.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

MoneyGal said:


> someone recently asked me why I drive standard


 'Cause, if there's any fun at all driving...it's driving a standard shift. :encouragement:


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

MoneyGal said:


> Slightly OT : someone recently asked me why I drive standard and without thinking about it, I said, "theft prevention."
> 
> Back on-topic : we need to figure this shizz out for our own house, so I appreciate this thread.


We keep our bikes in the basement ... I installed a steel door, deadbolt, to the outside basement entrance. I installed (ok, had a contractor do the cutting) the outside entrance as well ... very handy for this and that ... cheaper and more secure than building a shed I figured at the time.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Was in a bike shop about 12 years ago.....they had a titanium model on sale for $9,000...regular price $12,000.....wow, it was soooo light....I wanted one, but didn't buy it.


That's the type of bike you do not buy a lock for!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

frase said:


> The alarm and lock combo is called "Alarm It" and the website is Alarmlocks.com. Its great for things like bikes, ATV's, trailers, BBQ's, and anything you wish to secure in your yard (or campsite) that you do not wish stolen.


Thank you Frase


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

The AlarmIt cable lock seems like a good idea. A couple things though the 9volt battery has to be a good quality, like a lithium 9volt.
The other thing would be that the pro thieves carry bolt cutters and all they need is to disable the alarm is make it inoperable before cutting the cable..which can be done with a jar of water. 
Maybe you need a bit more protection for that $9,000 all titanium bicycle?


----------



## Tightwad (Mar 28, 2014)

Four Pillars said:


> I'm trying to build some sort of bike security system in my garage so that I have something relatively secure to lock my bikes to.


Bikes, as in bicycles or motorcycles? In an apartment garage?

They are just going to cut the chain or cable.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tightwad said:


> Bikes, as in bicycles or motorcycles? In an apartment garage?
> 
> They are just going to cut the chain or cable.


Most motorcycle or expensive bicycle "pro" theives, carry a bolt cutter that can cut through these cables very easily. The AlarmIt would go off if the cable loop is cut as that loop is part of the
circuit that keeps the alarm from going off. However, the pros can even defeat that as any circuit can be defeated..if you know how. I'm not going to provide any ideas on this website to
encourage that though.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Tightwad said:


> Bikes, as in bicycles or motorcycles? In an apartment garage?
> 
> They are just going to cut the chain or cable.


Bicycles in standalone car garage (ie residential type garage).

I'm not trying to prevent a pro from getting the bikes - just the casual thief. Ie someone who goes around looking for accidently unlocked garages....


----------



## Tightwad (Mar 28, 2014)

Four Pillars said:


> Bicycles in standalone car garage (ie residential type garage).
> 
> I'm not trying to prevent a pro from getting the bikes - just the casual thief. Ie someone who goes around looking for accidentally unlocked garages....


In that case, I would keep it simple and just lock your garage. I do. Mine is only open when moving a vehicle.

In fact, keep it closed all the time...out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Tightwad said:


> In that case, I would keep it simple and just lock your garage.


Thanks.


----------

